# Gefühlte "(Einkommens-)Reichtumsgrenze"?



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2021)

Hi PCGHXler,

vielleicht etwas ungewöhnlich einen Thread von mir in der RuKa abseits der üblichen Hardwarethemen zu sehen, aber ich möchte einfach mal die Möglichkeit nutzen, eine größere Anzahl an Meinungen zu einem Thema zu sammeln das in meinem privateren Umfeld recht hart diskutiert wurde... folgende Frage:

Rein über das monatliche Nettoeinkommen einer in Deutschland lebenden Einzelperson gesehen: Ab welchem Betrag empfindet (!) ihr jemanden als "reich"? Bitte bereits bestehende Güter/Eigentum genauso wie abstruse Multimillionäre mal ganz außen vor lassen und es geht auch nicht darum ob ihr euch selbst als reich/arm/dazwischen empfindet oder was Statistiker sagen. Einfach ganz nach Gefühl: Wie viel müsste ein "normaler Bürger" hierzulande im Monat netto verdienen damit ihr sagt der ist "reich"?


Ich halte meine eigene Meinung mal noch zurück um nich gleich am Anfang schon zu beeinflussen^^


----------



## flx23 (13. März 2021)

Hängt meiner Meinung nach ein wenig von der Region ab in der man wohnt, da die Mieten doch extrem unterschiedlich sein können. 

Aber für eine Erwachsene Einzelperson ohne weitere Verpflichtungen wie Partner, Kinder,... Die nicht im Zentrum einer Großstadt lebt habt man ab 3000 Euro wenig finanzielle Sorgen und bei 5000 aufwärts kann man, wenn man nicht excessiv lebt, recht sorgenfrei leben und für was auch immer Geld sparen / zurücklegen oder auch anlegen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. März 2021)

Nur weil man gut verdient, muss man nicht reich sein. Reichtum bemesse ich am Besitz. Kannst auch ohne Einkommen reich sein. Daher keine Antwort.

Vermutlich hätte die Frage eher lauten müssen "Ab welchem Einkommen ist man Gutverdiener o. ä." 

Ps: Wahrer Reichtum ist nicht materiell und nicht vergänglich.


----------



## True Monkey (13. März 2021)

> Wie viel müsste ein "normaler Bürger" hierzulande im Monat netto verdienen damit ihr sagt der ist "reich"?



Keine Ahnung ,....das was ich als Reichtum empfinde kann man nicht verdienen

Ansonsten doppeltes Durchschnittseinkommen gilt als reich weniger wie 60% vom Durchschnittseinkommen und man ist schon arm laut unserer Regierung als Einzelperson



> Jemand erhält durch sein Vermögen 60.000 Euro Zinsen jährlich. Nach Abzug der Steuern bleiben ihm 35.000 Euro zum Leben. Nicht viel, aber: „Dieser Mensch ist reich an Freiheit, er kann machen, was er will


Wolfgang Lauterbach Uni Potsdam (Vermögensforscher)


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. März 2021)

Dazu fällt mir dieser eine Spruch ein: "some people are so poor all they have is money"...


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Nur weil man gut verdient, muss man nicht reich sein.


Ich weiß. Deswegen hab ich das ganz bewusst ausklammern wollen. Es geht also in deiner Definition um den "Gutverdiener".


flx23 schrieb:


> Aber für eine Erwachsene Einzelperson ohne weitere Verpflichtungen wie Partner, Kinder,... Die nicht im Zentrum einer Großstadt lebt habt man ab 3000 Euro wenig finanzielle Sorgen und bei 5000 aufwärts kann man, wenn man nicht excessiv lebt, recht sorgenfrei leben und für was auch immer Geld sparen / zurücklegen oder auch anlegen.


Das klingt schon mal ziemlich nahe an meiner Einstellung...


True Monkey schrieb:


> Ansonsten doppeltes Durchschnittseinkommen gilt als reich weniger wie 60% vom Durchschnittseinkommen und man ist schon arm laut unserer Regierung als Einzelperson


Das Medianeinkommen (ich mag den "Durchschnitt" nicht wirklich...) sind laut Statista aktuell 2079€ netto monatlich. Beim doppelten wäre man also bei ~4000€/Monat zumindest statistisch gesehen reich. Erstaunlich...wenig?




Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Wahrer Reichtum ist nicht materiell


+


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir dieser eine Spruch ein: "some people are so poor all they have is money"...


Auch das ist völlig klar - aber nicht das Thema.


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2021)

Ich kann mich da schwer festlegen. Statistisch zählen auch die "geringeren" Einkommen als reich.
Aber denke das ab einen Jahreseinkommen von 100000 Euro man jemanden schon als reich bezeichnen kann.


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. März 2021)

Mit 2000€ netto kann man vielerorts bereits so leben, dass es nicht mehr viele Gründe gibt, um sich zu beschweren. Man verdient also bereits gut. 

Wenn der Partner dann auch im ähnlichen Rahmen verdient... 

[x] 2000 Üllo


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2021)

Tja, ist auch immer relativ. Wo man lebt usw.
Mit 2000 Euro Rente in Bulgarien kann man sich schon sehr viel leisten.
2000 Euro auf dem Land da hat man wahrscheinlich mehr von als in der Großstadt wo die Mieten so teuer sind.
Usw. ist immer blickwinkelabhängig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2021)

Ich sehe schon an den ersten paar Stimmen - es ist wie im Bekannten-/Freundeskreis auch, die Meinungen wie viel Nettoeinkommen gefühlt "viel" ist gehen sehr weit auseinander. Die einen sehen 2000 netto monatlich als viel an, für andere ist das nix und viel sind 10.000 und mehr.

Erstaunlich dass das anscheinend auch wenn man irgendwelche random Menschen fragt (was in dem Falle ihr alle seid ) genauso diffus ist wie bei meinem Umfeld.

Um meine Einschätzung dann auch abzugeben: So ab 2500€ rum sehe ich als "kann man sehr gut mit auskommen" an, ab 5000 wäre dann für mich schon reich. Ich sehe das eigentlich so: Mit 5000€/monat netto kann man sich abseits von abstrusem Luxus (mein Haus, mein Auto, mein Boot) in kurzen Zeiträumen alles kaufen was man will und hat noch ordentlich für die Sparquote über. Mit der Einstellung hab ich aber irgendwie in meinem Umfeld nur "wie so wenig" oder "was so viel"-Blicke geerntet. 

Ich schätze das ist auch davon abhängig wie viel man selbst verdient (Ankereffekt...). Jemand der mit 1000€ rundkommen muss wird 3000 für irre viel halten, jemand der schon seine 5K verdient sieht das aus seiner Gewohnheit heraus wahrscheinlich als nicht besonders viel an.


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2021)

Es fängt halt damit an wie man "reich" (im Bezug auf Geld) überhaupt für sich definiert. Für mich ist das eben ein Begriff der zumindest Ansätze des "abstrusen Luxus" mit einschließt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2021)

Ja... ist ein Stück abhängig davon, welchen Lebensstil man für sich als ausreichend empfindet um glücklich zu sein.
Wenn ich jetzt spontan das doppelte, dreifache oder von mir aus zehnfache verdienen würde... ich wüsste (nach ein paar Monaten...) nicht mehr wohin mit dem Geld außer es in irgendwelche Sparanlagen zu pumpen.
Deswegen erachte ich schon Leute, die "nur" 5K netto verdienen oder "nur" 200.000€ irgendwo angelegt haben als sehr reich - weil für meine Art zu leben so viel geld gar nicht nötig wäre bzw. ich wenn ichs hätte kaum was ändern würde.

Ich weiß, das sagt fast jeder und kriegts nicht hin wenn der Lottogewinn dann doch einschlägt aber ich habs schon ansatzweise miterlebt. 2020 hatte ich recht große Einbußen durch Kurzarbeit usw. - aber das war kein besonders großes problem da ich meinen Lebensstandard die letzten 10 Jahre (wo das gehalt durchaus recht beträchtlich gestiegen ist) kaum verändert habe. Man ist vielleicht mal was öfter aus/essen gegangen aber das ist ja sowieso ausgefallen momentan... und viel mehr hab ich eigentlich nicht verändert. Wenn man die letzten 30% seines Einkommens nicht in teureres leben umgesetzt hat wars auch nicht so schlimm wenn die mal ein Jahr wieder weg waren. 


Es ist auch interessant zu sehen wie die Einstellung zu Geld/Mengen da auseinandergeht bei Menschen die wirklich viel davon haben. Ich kann mich noch an meine erste Gehaltserhöhungsverhandlung erinnern. Der Abteilungschef frage damals was ich denn verdiene und ich nannte ihm mein Monatsgehalt.... waren knapp 3K iirc. Und der fragte ernsthaft "brutto oder netto?"
Wenn die Zahl damals netto gewesen wäre hätt ich mich gar nicht getraut da reinzugehen


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2021)

Natürlich kommt man mit weniger als den 10k die ich z.B. angekreuzt habe locker klar. Aber jemand der "nur" keine Geldsorgen hat ist in meinem Lexikon halt noch nicht "reich", allenfalls wohlhabend. Reich würde bedeuten über den Preis des Urlaubs, des Fernsehers, des Autos die sich auch der wohlhabende leisten kann garnicht erst nachzudenken.
Der nächste sagt aber das sind doch nur Synonyme und das was du reich nennst ist "stink reich".
Aber ja, die Tendenz gerade in Deutschland sich selbst eigentlich niemals als reich einstufen zu wollen (siehe entsprechende Kommentare von Merz und Scholz) weil dem im monetären Bereich irgendwie immer auch ein negativer Unterton anhängt mag da auch mit reinspielen.

(Und ja alle kitischgen "was braucht man zum glücklich sein" Argumente ignoriere ich hier mit voller Absicht da die Frage eben explizit nach monetärem Reichtum gestellt wurde)


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> die Tendenz gerade in Deutschland sich selbst eigentlich niemals als reich einstufenbzu wollen


Ja, das liest man sogar in einigen Quellen die sich offizieller mit solchen Themen befassen.
Menschen bezeichnen sich in der Mehrheit eher ungern selbst als besonders wohlhabend - insbesondere in Deutschland ist das anscheinend ausgeprägt. Ich kenne mindestens zwei Personen näher von denen ich sicher weiß dass ihr Kontostand siebenstellig und das Monatsnettogehalt fünfstellig ist und beiden würde man das erstens nicht ansehen (zumindest nicht ohne bei ihnen zu Hause gewesen zu sein, das Familienhaus von einem der beiden ist schon ein ziemlicher Bunker^^) und zweitens reden sie nur sehr ungern darüber.

Eigentlich verrückt. Ich würds ja noch verstehen wenn man nichts für den Reichtum kann (gewonnen, geerbt,...) aber die haben sich das über Jahrzehnte hart erarbeitet. Klar gehört am Ende auch etwas Glück dazu dass es so kommt aber solche Leute müssten sich eigentlich nicht schämen für ihren Wohlstand. Der mit dem "Bunker" sagt immer er hat eigentlich viel zu viel und bräuchte lange nicht mehr arbeiten (ist Anfang 50) aber er macht seinen Job so gern.^^
Und ja, er empfindet sich klar als reich. Deckt sich aber auch mit dem obigen 10000+ Kriterium.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. März 2021)

Ich empfinde Leute, die 10k verdienen schon als reich. Mir ist dabei interessanterweise in den Sinn gekommen, ab wann empfinden die Leute sich denn selber für reich und da glaube ich, gibt es wahrscheinlich fast schon keine Grenzen nach oben. Mit steigendem Einkommen, steigen auch die Sphären, welche man durch sein Vermögen betreten kann, in diesen Sphären befinden sich dann aber wiederum Menschen, neben denen du mit deinen 10k mtl. wie ein Bettler wirkst, da sie sowas wöchentlich verdienen oder gar täglich. Und das wäre dann wahrscheinlich der Zeitpunkt, ab welchem du dich wieder arm fühlen wirst daneben. Worauf ich hinaus möchte ist, dass das Gefühl des Reichtums auch irgendwie in Zusammenhang mit einem Vergleich deines Umfeldes steht.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Rein über das monatliche Nettoeinkommen einer in Deutschland lebenden Einzelperson gesehen: Ab welchem Betrag empfindet (!) ihr jemanden als "reich"?


Das kommt darauf an. Für einen ALG 2 Empfänger ist jemand, der 2000€ Netto im Monat hat, schon ein reicher Mensch.
Oder einfach jemand, der 1x im Jahr in Urlaub fahren kann, kann schon als reich gelten.
Ich würde da kein Gehalt oder eine Grenze ziehen. Reich ist der, der sich finanziell keine Sorgen machen muss. Also rein materiell betrachtet natürlich. 
Reich ist natürlich auch der, der über ein tollen Freundeskreis verfügt, eine liebende Familie hat und einfach gesund ist.
Aber ich denke, dass die Frage rein aufs Materielle bezogen ist.


----------



## True Monkey (14. März 2021)

Um als reich zu gelten muss man heute nur mehr wie zwei neue Grafikkarten besitzen


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> ab wann empfinden die Leute sich denn selber für reich und da glaube ich, gibt es wahrscheinlich fast schon keine Grenzen nach oben.


Da gabs glaub ich mal Studien über "ab welchem Jahresgehalt steigt mit der nächsten Lohnerhöhung das Glück nicht mehr an" und die kamen so auf Größenordnung 100K im Jahr oder rund eben die 10K im Monat. Ob die sich dann selber für reich halten ist natürlich wieder ne andere Frage.
Klar kann man immer weiter sich in Spähren begeben wo man mit dem Geld der arme Schlucker ist - aber dafür muss man auch von seiner Einstellung so drauf sein da überhaupt hinzuwollen (ich könnte mir son Schickimicki-Leben nie vorstellen selbst wenn ich Musks Konto hätte).


Threshold schrieb:


> Reich ist der, der sich finanziell keine Sorgen machen muss.


...auch schwierig zu definieren.
Ich muss mir beispielsweise finanziell eigentlich keine Sorgen machen. Ohne ansatzweise in den diskutierten Regionen zu verdienen (wir liegen sogar noch unter dem Median wenn ich meine Familie betrachte). Das gilt aber nur so lange wie ich mit meinem Geld ordentlich haushalte. Dennoch sehe ich mich bei weitem nicht als reich an. Das "keine Sorgen machen müssen" wäre für mich wenn ich keine Minute drüber nachdenken müsste, ein neues Auto zu kaufen, was größeres am Haus zu sanieren, mich 2 Wochen irgendwo an nem fernen Strand zu parken - kurz gesagt wenn 20.000-30.000€ "Spontanausgabe" keine wirkliche Rolle mehr spielen würden. Dafür müsste man mein Einkommen verdreifachen.^^


True Monkey schrieb:


> Um als reich zu gelten muss man heute nur mehr wie zwei neue Grafikkarten besitzen


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...auch schwierig zu definieren.
> Ich muss mir beispielsweise finanziell eigentlich keine Sorgen machen. Ohne ansatzweise in den diskutierten Regionen zu verdienen (wir liegen sogar noch unter dem Median wenn ich meine Familie betrachte). Das gilt aber nur so lange wie ich mit meinem Geld ordentlich haushalte. Dennoch sehe ich mich bei weitem nicht als reich an. Das "keine Sorgen machen müssen" wäre für mich wenn ich keine Minute drüber nachdenken müsste, ein neues Auto zu kaufen, was größeres am Haus zu sanieren, mich 2 Wochen irgendwo an nem fernen Strand zu parken - kurz gesagt wenn 20.000-30.000€ "Spontanausgabe" keine wirkliche Rolle mehr spielen würden. Dafür müsste man mein Einkommen verdreifachen.^^


Man muss das Geld ja nicht verdienen, es muss nur da sein. 
Als meine Großeltern gestorben sind, hat mein Vater eine recht ansehnliche Summe geerbt.
Die hat er angelegt -- in Genossenschaftspapieren der Volksbank -- und kassiert im Jahr jetzt eine Rendite von 5,8%. Die ist fix. Die bekommt er immer, egal wo der zins aktuell hockt.
Meine Frau und ich verdienen auch ganz gut. So konnten wir letztes Jahr den Umstieg auf Elektroautos machen. Jeder in der Familie hat ein neues Elektroauto bekommen.
Ob man das jetzt als reich definieren kann, weiß ich nicht. Aber solange jeder seinen Job hat, geht es uns gut und wir können es uns leisten unsere Kinder, die studieren, finanziell zu unterstützen.
Was in 5 Jahren ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Dann kann das auch anders aussehen.
Aber irgendwann erben ich ja auch von meinen Eltern.


----------



## True Monkey (14. März 2021)

Reich

Ich frage mich gerade ob ich reich bin ?

Ich habe ein Gehalt und bekomme seit zwei Jahren zusätzlich  eine Rente da mir beim arbeiten die linke Bizepssehne abgerissen ist und bei der darauf folgende OB ein Nerv beschädigt wurde.
Letztes Jahr kam dann eine Herz OP dazu und die Wandung meiner Aorta ist auch nicht mehr belastungsfähig .
Bedeutet Blutdrucksenker nichts schweres mehr heben und am besten nie wieder aufregen.

Super Voraussetzungen für jemanden der in einer Brauerei arbeitet 

Nun gelte  ich  dadurch  als schwerbehindert (mit Schein) und habe deswegen einen Steuerfreibetrag.
Da ich aber mich mit meinen Chef einigen konnte mein Arbeitsfeld so um zu  stellen das es geht bin ich wieder in meinen Job

Durch die Rente und den Steuerfreibetrag komme ich jetzt auf das doppelte Geld
Bin ich jetzt reich ?  (laut Definition schon ) ............oder eine Arme Sau  ?

Suchst euch aus ....meine Kumpel wollen nicht mit mir tauschen


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Durch die Rente und den Steuerfreibetrag komme ich jetzt auf das doppelte Geld
> Bin ich jetzt reich ?  (laut Definition schon ) ............oder eine Arme Sau  ?


Du bekommst die doppelte Knete und hast Zugriff auf Hektoliter frisch gebrautes Bier?
Du bist König. 


True Monkey schrieb:


> Nun bin ich auch schwerbehindert mit Schein


Das bin ich auch, als ich vor ein paar Jahren eine Netzhautablösung hatte.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. März 2021)

Hmmm, "reich" ist für mich verknúpft mit nicht mehr selbst in einem abhängigen Arbeitsverhältnis zu arbeiten - oder zumindest so weit oben in der Hierarchie zu stehen, dass man mit dem Eigentümer mehr gemein hat als mit den Beschäftigten. 

Ich denke da an den "Adel" oder die ganzen sonstigen Familienunternehmen, die nur noch ihr über die Jahrhunderte zusammengeraubtes Geld managen. 

Unter "Normalsterblichen" begegnet mir gefühlt kein Reichtum. Wohlstand, ja. Wenn sich jemand in einer durchschnittlichen Großstadt relativ frei eine Wohnung auch in besseren Lagen leisten kann, ohne dafür jeden Cent zweimal umdrehen zu müssen, dazu dann im Alltag finanziell sorgenfrei lebt (und nicht in ständiger Angst vor der nächsten Autoreparatur oder einer kaputten Waschmaschine oder der Zahnarztrechnung) und gleichzeitig noch Vermögen aufbaut... Dann ist das schon "Alltags-reich", aber eben nicht "richtig reich". Weil dazu für mich - wie oben geschildert - noch andere Faktoren gehören. Also rein am Nettoeinkommen könnte ich es nicht festmachen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. März 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt reich ? (laut Definition schon ) ............oder eine Arme Sau ?


Eigentlich... beides :-/


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. März 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Deswegen erachte ich schon Leute, die "nur" 5K netto verdienen oder "nur" 200.000€ irgendwo angelegt haben als sehr reich - weil für meine Art zu leben so viel geld gar nicht nötig wäre bzw. ich wenn ichs hätte kaum was ändern würde.


Also bei den 200.000€ kann ich dir nicht zustimmen. Hast du schonmal durch gerechnet, was du z.b. in 30 arbeitsjahren so an geld verdient und asugegeben hast? Da komme selbst ich mit meinem schmalen gehalt locker drüber. (könnte nach über 20 jahren jetzt bei 12.50€ pro h sein)
Ich setze die grenze eher bei min. 1 mio, je nach wohnort und lebensstil. Und warum? Ganz einfach, man kann ab dieser schwelle von den erträgen leben.
Um das mal grob zu rechnen, man hat 1 mio
5% ertrag pro jahr (machbar)= 50.000€
davon 25-29% weg 50.000€-14500€=35.500€  (ich zahle kirchensteuer und abgeltungssteuer ist 25%)
Dann mußt man noch ca. 10.000€ für die krankenversicherung im jahr planen (geschätzt), da man sich selbst versichern muß.
Bleiben also rund 25.000€ pro jahr (wenn ich keine "muß-kosten" vergessen hab, mieten und sowas außen vor) und damit käme ich problemlos klar, da ich ja nicht mehr auf arbeit muß. Und genau deshalb würde ich mich ab dem punkt als reich bezeichnen, denn ich hätte dann den luxus nicht mehr arbeiten zu müssen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also bei den 200.000€ kann ich dir nicht zustimmen. Hast du schonmal durch gerechnet, was du z.b. in 30 arbeitsjahren so an geld verdient und asugegeben hast? Da komme selbst ich mit meinem schmalen gehalt locker drüber.


Es geht ja auch nicht darum aufzuhören zu arbeiten und mit dem Geld den Rest des Lebens auszukommen (dann reden wir von bereits vorhandenem Eigentum und nicht von Einkommen wie in der Frage). Wenn das das Ziel ist brauchste natürlich deutlich mehr.

Klar, wenn ich "von Zinsen super leben" ansetze und entsprechend 5 Millionen haben muss ist "reich" sowieso gesetzt. Das hat aber dann mit der Höhe des Gehaltsschecks in dem Sinn nix mehr zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> 5% ertrag pro jahr (machbar)


Hast du mal einen Link, wer das zahlt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2021)

Über sehr lange Zeiträume ist das sogar recht einfach machbar. Schnappst dirn breit gefächertes ETF oder kaufstn DAX odern S&P500 usw. - dann biste im Schnitt bei 6-7% Rendite pro Jahr.
Das Problem daran: Das ist der Mittelwert aus vielen Jahrzehnten - sprich im Schnitt 7% bedeutet auch, dass es mal ein Jahr -50% machen kann und 10 Jahre braucht bis es wieder oben ist. Das können die meisten Anleger nicht durchhalten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen Link, wer das zahlt?


Die schweizer BB Biotech peilt z.b. 5% dividende vom vorjahreskurs der aktie an. Steigt die aktie steigt damit die dividende und anders herum natürlich auch. (das ist halt das risiko dabei)
Alternativ gäbe es da z.b. metro, die wohl momentan bei 70 cent je anteilsschein liegen und als zuverlässiger zahler gelten. Da mußt du natürlich einen günstigen einstieg hin bekommen, der momentan aber drin ist.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nicht darum aufzuhören zu arbeiten und mit dem Geld den Rest des Lebens auszukommen (dann reden wir von bereits vorhandenem Eigentum und nicht von Einkommen wie in der Frage). Wenn das das Ziel ist brauchste natürlich deutlich mehr.


Das sehe ich aber als "reich", wenn man die freiheit hat noch arbeiten zu gehen oder nicht. Geld was nur auf der bank liegt und einem keine freiheiten bringen kann, macht einen nicht reich. (man ist durch die arbeit tatsächlich am meisten gebunden, weil man ist nunmal da wo man auch arbeitet)


----------



## Krautmausch (31. März 2021)

Würde ich 5000€ netto verdienen und meinen Lebensstil beibehalten, könnte ich mit 50 in Rente gehen, also 5000€.


----------



## Johnny05 (3. April 2021)

Ich würde sagen das hängt davon ab in welcher Region man lebt und vom Bildungstand bzw. der Ausbildung . Eine Frisörin mit 1100 € netto würde sich bestimmt nicht als "reich" ansehen , der Hochschul - Prof. mit Doktor - Titel schon eher . Ich bin selbst Maschinenbau - Techniker ( Meister ) und verdiene daher ganz gut . Auch meine Frau , Chef - Übersetzerin in einem großen japanischen Unternehmen kommt gehaltsmässig sehr gut weg. Aber als "reich" würde Ich Uns nicht bezeichnen . Es geht Uns gut und das ist etwas das vielen Menschen leider doch fehlt .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Jolly91 (15. April 2021)

Man muss ja auch bedenken, Reichtum beim Geld ist nicht gleich Reichtum in  der Gesundheit. Was bringt es mir zu dirigieren und den Chef raushängen zu lassen, wenn auf der anderen Seite meine eigene Gesundheit / die Mobilität leiden wird.  Ist man reich wenn man Geld hat, und sich körperlich nicht gut bewegen kann, oder ist man jetzt reich wenn man körperlich in bester Verfassung ist, und sich seine Ausgaben gerade noch leisten kann?


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2021)

Nur


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Auch das ist völlig klar - aber nicht das Thema.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2021)

Interessant ist auch wie sich immer wieder über die Gehälter von Politikern aufgeregt wird. Aber was Künstler in der Unterhaltungsbranche verdienen, das nimmt man so hin. Oder Spitzensportler. Die ja eigentlich "nur" unterhalten und keinerlei Verantwortung für andere übernehmen.
Oder Ärzte: was verdient ein Hausarzt (oder Krankenhausarzt, der noch weniger verdient) und was verdient ein Profi-Fußballer?
Wer von beiden hilft mehr Menschen?
Einziges Gegenargument ist dann immer die "freie Marktwirtschaft".
Es gibt auch eine neue Studie, welche letztens im Fernsehen gezeigt wurde. Dort wurde untersucht wie die Arbeit in unterschiedlichen Branchen und Berufsgruppen wertgeschätzt wird. In technischen Berufen wird deutlich mehr verdient als in Berufen mit und der Arbeit am Menschen. Das ist schon alles sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Jolly91 (16. April 2021)

Beantworte mal die Frage, wieso verdient ein Ski-Rennläufer nichts im Vergleich zum Fußballer?


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2021)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Beantworte mal die Frage, wieso verdient ein Ski-Rennläufer nichts im Vergleich zum Fußballer?


Weil Fußball populärer ist und demnach der "Marktwert" der Spieler höher?
Das weiß ich selbst. Trotzdem passt einiges in der Gesellschaft nicht zusammen.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber was Künstler in der Unterhaltungsbranche verdienen, das nimmt man so hin. Oder Spitzensportler. Die ja eigentlich "nur" unterhalten und keinerlei Verantwortung für andere übernehmen.


Man kann die Frage stellen, wieso Ronaldo 30 Millionen im Jahr bekommt. Andererseits wird sein Trikot aber auch deutlich häufiger gekauft als das eines anderen Spielers. Der Verein verdient an dem spieler sehr gut und kann sich dessen Gehalt problemlos leisten.
Die Frage ist eher, wieso ein durchschnittlicher Spieler auch Millionen pro Jahr verdient?
Die Gehälter für Sportler sind aber überall gestiegen. Nicht nur im Fußball. Guck dir an, was Lewis Hamilton verdient oder Spieler aus den Nordamerikanischen Profiliegen. 
Aber solange Leute die Abos der Pay TV Sender oder Streaming Dienste bezahlen, wird sich die Spirale immer weiter drehen.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Gehälter für Sportler sind aber überall gestiegen. Nicht nur im Fußball. Guck dir an, was Lewis Hamilton verdient oder Spieler aus den Nordamerikanischen Profiliegen.
> Aber solange Leute die Abos der Pay TV Sender oder Streaming Dienste bezahlen, wird sich die Spirale immer weiter drehen.


Das ist eben das Gesetz der freien Marktwirtschaft. Umso populärer der Sport umso höher der Verdienst. Weil logischer Weise mehr Menschen das gucken/konsumieren. Und man mehr Geld damit machen kann.
Die Mechanismen sind einleuchtend... aber primär geht es mir um den gesellschaftlichen Gerechtigkeitsaspekt.
Und falls wieder jemand mit der Keule "Neid" ankommt... das hat damit nichts zu tun. Beispiele hatte ich genannt.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Mechanismen sind einleuchtend... aber primär geht es mir um den gesellschaftlichen Gerechtigkeitsaspekt.


Das ist nun mal Kapitalismus. Mit Fußball lässt sich deutlich mehr Geld umsetzen als mit Ski Langlauf.
Oder guck dir Glücksspiel an. Der Staat hat das jetzt reguliert und wird an der Spielsucht nun mitverdienen.


----------



## Kuhprah (17. April 2021)

Hab mir da auch lange Gedanken gemacht was reicht eigentlich bedeutet. Ich verdiene nicht schlecht für nen LKW Fahrer   (nach Abzug von Steuern und Krankenkasse bleiben umgerechnet etwa 3500€ netto übrig im Monat) und zusammen mit dem Lohn meiner Frau könne wir uns ein relativ sorgenfreies Leben gönnen.  Es reicht für nen Haus im Grünen, genug Mobilitätsoptionen in der Garage und wenn wir wollten könnten wir auch regelmässig in Urlaub fliegen.  Tun wir aber nicht wirklich. Was jetzt nicht an Corona liegt.
Ich würde aber nicht sagen dass wir reich sind in dem Sinne. Klar, wir sind nicht arm, müssen uns nicht um den letzten Cent sorgen und sind zum Glück auch gesundheitlich voll dabei. Da Frauchen beim Staat arbeitet und die Stelle auch ziemlich krisensicher ist ist da die Absicherung durchaus gegeben.

Was wir aber vermehrt machen können sind allgemeinnützige Dinge. Wir können uns Grossteils lokal versorgen oder wenn mal ausm Supermarkt liegt Bio-Nahrung drin. Dazu Fleisch nur in guter Qualität ebenfalls lokal direkt vom Bauern.  Das sorgt auch für nen generell gesunden Lebensstil. Auch machen wir uns Gedanken wo man andere unterstützen könnte. Diverse Mitgliedschaften bei Naturschutz- und Tierschutzorganisationen,  Läden wie Amazon werden komplett boykottiert, dafür kaufen wir bei den Händlern in der Region damit die auch leben können.

Wäre man jetzt am anderen Ende der Schere würden wir wohl primär erst mal bei den Dingen anfangen zu sparen... 

Über so Eskapaden wie im Profifussball und so mag ich mich nimmer aufregen.. wäre einfach dafür dass die gesamten Kosten die diese "Profis" verursachen auch selber bezahlen oder es sich halt von den Fans bezahlen lassen, die ja scheinbar bereit sind dafür Unsummen hinzulegen.. wenn die mal nachdenken würden und auf die Beine stehen wäre das am Kopf bald zu merken.. Aber das Volk brauch halt Spiele...


----------



## Painkiller (20. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Rein über das monatliche Nettoeinkommen einer in Deutschland lebenden Einzelperson gesehen: Ab welchem Betrag empfindet (!) ihr jemanden als "reich"?


Das ist stark von der Region abhängig. Ein Singlehaushalt in München benötigt ca. 54.000 € Brutto um über die Runden zu kommen.  Richtig hässlich wird es dann, wenn man nicht in einem Singlehaushalt lebt sondern zwei Kids sein eigen nennen will. Unter 110.000 € im Jahr braucht man das in München gar nicht versuchen. 

Wenn ich mich hier in München oder dem Speckgürtel davon umschaue, dann wird es einem schnell schwindling. Zumindest was Miete und Co. anbelangt. Die kennen nämlich nur eine Richtung: Nach oben!

Viel vom Gehalt wir davon aufgefressen. 

Im ÖD sieht es noch schlechter aus. Durch die ganzen Entgeltgruppen und Stufen sind große finanzielle Sprünge wie in der freien Wirtschaft einfach nicht möglich. Das führt dazu, das sehr viele im ÖD einen zweit- oder Drittjob haben. 
Allein dieses Tatsache ist eine Schande. Die Schere zwischen ÖD und freier Wirtschaft wird immer größer und größer. Die Gehälter sind einfach oftmals zu mau. Dabei ist´s egal ob du Polizist, Verwaltungsangestellter, Bauhofmitarbeiter oder sonst was bist.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Über so Eskapaden wie im Profifussball und so mag ich mich nimmer aufregen.. wäre einfach dafür dass die gesamten Kosten die diese "Profis" verursachen auch selber bezahlen oder es sich halt von den Fans bezahlen lassen, die ja scheinbar bereit sind dafür Unsummen hinzulegen.. wenn die mal nachdenken würden und auf die Beine stehen wäre das am Kopf bald zu merken.. Aber das Volk brauch halt Spiele...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Das ist stark von der Region abhängig. Ein Singlehaushalt in München benötigt ca. 54.000 € Brutto um über die Runden zu kommen. Richtig hässlich wird es dann, wenn man nicht in einem Singlehaushalt lebt sondern zwei Kids sein eigen nennen will. Unter 110.000 € im Jahr braucht man das in München gar nicht versuchen.


Stimmt. Aber da würde ich auch nicht wohnen wollen selbst wenn ich das Einkommen dazu hätte (nicht weil ich München nicht mag sondern weil ich nicht in einer größeren Stadt wohnen wollte).

Das Mieten/Immobilienpreisproblem ist aber hier im ländlich(er)en Bereich nicht viel anders. Hier kostet der Quadratmeter Land schon zwischen 70 und 100€, das ist locker das doppelte als vor 10 Jahren. Mietpreise bewegen sich selbst hier schon langsam Richtung zweistellige Eurobeträge pro qm und Monat - das kann man sich mit ländlichem Gehalt auch immer weniger leisten. Hier ist der Einfluss dieser Entwicklung noch nicht ganz so schlimm weil die meisten Häuser schlichtweg Eigentum sind von ihrem Bewohner aber für die nächste Generation siehts da schon düster aus. Mieten wird immer unbezahlbarer und selber Grundstück kaufen und ein Haus drauf bauen kannste auch schon ne gefühlte halbe Million ansetzen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - mit 110K brutto im Jahr biste in meiner Region definitiv einer der Reicheren, ich schätze mindestens oberste 10%, eher oberste 5%. In München schwimmste da wahrscheinlich knapp im Mittelfeld mit.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Die Schere zwischen ÖD und freier Wirtschaft wird immer größer und größer. Die Gehälter sind einfach oftmals zu mau. Dabei ist´s egal ob du Polizist, Verwaltungsangestellter, Bauhofmitarbeiter oder sonst was bist.


Sind die abgesehen von den Medienwirksamen Gutverdienern in der Autobranche wirklich so unterschiedlich?
Das Tarifgehalt meines Arbeitgebers reicht je nach Job/Erfahrung von 2074,60€ bis 4649,91€ brutto monatlich (obere Führungskräfte die außertariflich bezahlt werden ausgenommen), die allermeisten Beschäftigten liegen grob um 3000. Freie Wirtschaft mit Tarifvertrag.
Wenn ich mir da von Google irgendne OD-Tabelle ausspucken lasse sagt die von 1929,88€ - 6921,06€ (http://www.rund-ums-geld-im-oeffentlichen-dienst.de/rug_entgelttabellen_tvoed). Das ist eher mehr als was ich so kenne. Oder sind da 95% der Mitarbeiter alle in Gehaltsgruppen unter 5?
Ich kenne nur meinen Schwiegervater als Beschäftiger beim (Straßen-)Bauamt (ok, jetzt in Rente) - klar ist der nicht reich geworden aber so wenig hat der da nicht verdient.


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Job/Erfahrung von 2074,60€ bis 4649,91€ brutto monatlich


Habt ihr kein M/E Tarif? Da geht der Satz im Saarland bis 5.321,00€ vor Zulagen. Was natürlich noch ein gutes Stück hinter den 6.281,50€ in NRW liegt, wobei meiner Erfahrung nach dort EG14 erst bei Personalverantwortung gezogen wird, für normale Mitarbeiter also auch dort 5.202,50€ das Limit wäre.
Das ignoriert allerdings noch die Leistungszulage die 10% im Firmenschnitt betragen soll, Tarifliches Sondergeld, Urlaubsgeld, etc.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Habt ihr kein M/E Tarif?



Wir sind "Eisenschaffende Industrie", nicht Metall/Elektro.^^


			https://www.saarland.de/mwaev/DE/downloads/arbeit/tarifregister/berufsgruppen_eh/eisenschaffende_industrie.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=1
		


Zu den Zahlen kann man auch noch Zulagen (Sprachen, Gefahren, unregelmäßige Nachtschicht, Abruf,...) bekommen aber das macht in aller Regel die Kuh nicht fett. Das einzige was reinscheppern kann sind klassische Schicht-/Wochenend-/Feiertagszuschläge.

Aber trotz allem - "reich" wirste da (ohne obere FK zu sein die im fünfstelligen Bereich sind) sicher nicht. Aber man kann vernünftig leben (noch). Persönlich verlange ich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Olstyle (20. April 2021)

Dass ihr 13 Gehälter bekommt hast du aber auch unterschlagen  .
Generell kann man wegen sowas Tarifverträge auch immer schwer mit AT und auch ÖD vergleichen in denen dann immer nur "mit dem Gehalt abgegolten" steht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2021)

Das "mit dem Gehalt abgegolten" kenne ich auch - ich hab beispielsweise fast 10 Jahre lang auf der Arbeit Englisch sprechen/schreiben müssen bevor ich tatsächlich irgendwann ne Sprachenzulage bekommen hab, das war vorher immer "im Ingenieursgehalt mit drin". Mittm 13. Gehalt haste Recht - aber bei 3000 brutto für normale, ausgelernte Fachkräfte sind das immer noch unter 40K im Jahr. Ich schätze mal das dürfte im ÖD auch erreichbar sein wenn man nicht grade die allerunterste Stufe bekleidet.

Von dem Einstiegsgehalt von heute 2075€ darf man gar nicht reden, sowas reicht hinten und vorne nicht wirklich für mehr als auf-Arbeit-heim-essen-Bett-repeat. Ich hatte nach der Ausbildung 1599€ brutto im Monat (gleiche Stelle in der Tabelle abzgl. 15 Jahre Tariferhöhungen...) - das waren etwas über 1000 netto. Da kannste im Einzimmerwohnklo hausen, dir Kleider und Essen kaufen und ne Furzkarre für auffe Arbeit zu gurken und das wars schon fast. Als Mensch mit Gesellenprüfung in nem tarifgebundenen Unternehmen mit 10.000+ Mitarbeitern. Da hat man sich schon manchmal gefragt warum man sich den Schei... antut. Immerhin wars ne Motivation auffe Uni zu latschen.


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber da würde ich auch nicht wohnen wollen selbst wenn ich das Einkommen dazu hätte (nicht weil ich München nicht mag sondern weil ich nicht in einer größeren Stadt wohnen wollte).


Kann ich verstehen. Auch wenn München wirklich schöne grüne und ruhige Stadtteile hat. 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Mieten/Immobilienpreisproblem ist aber hier im ländlich(er)en Bereich nicht viel anders. Hier kostet der Quadratmeter Land schon zwischen 70 und 100€, das ist locker das doppelte als vor 10 Jahren. Mietpreise bewegen sich selbst hier schon langsam Richtung zweistellige Eurobeträge pro qm und Monat - das kann man sich mit ländlichem Gehalt auch immer weniger leisten.


Das Problem ist leider allgegenwärtig und wird auch immer schlimmer. In der Nähe meiner Arbeitsstätte (ca. 30 km von München entfernt)kostet der Quadratmeter Wohnfläche zwischen 18 - 21€. Tendenz steigend.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hier ist der Einfluss dieser Entwicklung noch nicht ganz so schlimm weil die meisten Häuser schlichtweg Eigentum sind von ihrem Bewohner aber für die nächste Generation siehts da schon düster aus. Mieten wird immer unbezahlbarer und selber Grundstück kaufen und ein Haus drauf bauen kannste auch schon ne gefühlte halbe Million ansetzen.


Ich bin selbst gerade am bauen. Wenn in der Familie kein Baugrund vorhanden wäre, dann könnte ich es auch nicht stemmen. Weder das Grundstück noch den Kredit.  Uferlos was Baugrund inzwischen kostet. Wenn man sich dann noch von der Verwandtschaft anhören darf, was die damals mit 18 oder 20 Jahren bereits alles auf die Beine gestellt haben, dann wird man direkt neidisch und noch dazu überkommt einen die blanke Wut.  Wut nicht aus Neid, sondern eher weil man durch unsere Politik der jungen Generation quasi das Messer auf die Brust setzt. Ganz getreu dem Motto: Ackern wie ein Pferd, aber bezahlt werden wie ein Esel. Sie werden durch die Miet- und Bausituation teilweise in Schubladen (Jobs) gesteckt in die sie gar nicht wollen, nur weil diese einigermaßen Geld abwerfen. Es ist in Regionen wie München einfach unglaublich schwer sich etwas zu erarbeiten. Wie du schon gesagt hast, 110K Brutto musst du erstmal ranschaffen... Dabei ist das nur ein Richtwert. Ich würde sogar schätzen das die reale Summe noch um ein paar tausender weiter oben angesiedelt ist.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sind die abgesehen von den Medienwirksamen Gutverdienern in der Autobranche wirklich so unterschiedlich?
> Das Tarifgehalt meines Arbeitgebers reicht je nach Job/Erfahrung von 2074,60€ bis 4649,91€ brutto monatlich (obere Führungskräfte die außertariflich bezahlt werden ausgenommen), die allermeisten Beschäftigten liegen grob um 3000. Freie Wirtschaft mit Tarifvertrag.
> Wenn ich mir da von Google irgendne OD-Tabelle ausspucken lasse sagt die von 1929,88€ - 6921,06€ (http://www.rund-ums-geld-im-oeffentlichen-dienst.de/rug_entgelttabellen_tvoed). Das ist eher mehr als was ich so kenne. Oder sind da 95% der Mitarbeiter alle in Gehaltsgruppen unter 5?
> Ich kenne nur meinen Schwiegervater als Beschäftiger beim (Straßen-)Bauamt (ok, jetzt in Rente) - klar ist der nicht reich geworden aber so wenig hat der da nicht verdient.


Je nach Beruf gibt es teilweise himmelweite Unterschiede. Beispiele: Als ITler im ÖD beginnt die Entgelttabelle je nach Ausbildung und Berufserfahrung bei E8. Ist zumindest bei uns im Büro so. Wir haben jetzt 1 Jahr lang(!!!) einen Systemadministrator gesucht. Anzahl der eingegangenen Bewerbungen: 2 

Freunde von mir, welche auch Sys-Admins/ITler sind, haben die Stellenanzeige von uns im Netz gesehen. Hab dann ne Whatsapp bekommen mit folgendem Inhalt: "Dafuq ist this? Dafür beweg ich nicht mal nen Fuß aus dem Bett." Zusätzlich zum Gehalt haben sie aber auch noch andere Dinge kritisiert. Da wären zum Beispiel: Kernarbeitszeiten, keine Nachtarbeit, kein Home Office (außerhalb von Pandemien), keine Azubis, kein Bereitschaftsdienst etc.

Freunde von mir sind auch bei der Polizei. Viele von ihnen haben einen Nebenjob und das teilweise nicht nur an Wochenenden sondern leider auch im Urlaub.

Klar ist das nicht überall im ÖD so, aber die Nachwuchsgewinnung und Gehalt ist und bleibt ein schwieriges Thema. Die freie Wirtschaft bietet oftmals einfach mehr Anreize. Es ist ein Ding die Mitarbeiter zu finden, aber wieder ein ganz anderes sie auch zu halten.


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Freunde von mir sind auch bei der Polizei. Viele von ihnen haben einen Nebenjob und das teilweise nicht nur an Wochenenden sondern leider auch im Urlaub.


Nebenjob? Gibts ja kaum noch, wo alles dicht ist. Ich kenne einen Polizisten, der nebenberuflich Bodyguard für Promis ist. Also gebucht wird, wenn jemand in der Stadt ist.
Der hat seit Monaten nichts mehr gehabt. Es kommt ja keiner.


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nebenjob? Gibts ja kaum noch, wo alles dicht ist. Ich kenne einen Polizisten, der nebenberuflich Bodyguard für Promis ist. Also gebucht wird, wenn jemand in der Stadt ist.
> Der hat seit Monaten nichts mehr gehabt. Es kommt ja keiner.


Ohne jetzt die rechtliche Keule rausholen zu wollen, aber darf er überhaupt Bodyguard machen? Besteht da nicht ein Interessenkonflikt?  

Die Polizisten die ich kenne, machen alles mögliche. Ist echt bunt gemischt. Von Tankstelle bis hin zu Regale einräumen ist alles dabei. Aber auch Vorträge an Unis etc.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Wenn man sich dann noch von der Verwandtschaft anhören darf, was die damals mit 18 oder 20 Jahren bereits alles auf die Beine gestellt haben, dann wird man direkt neidisch und noch dazu überkommt einen die blanke Wut.


Ja, das ist absolut extrem. Mein verstorbener Opa väterlicherseits hatte einen normalen Ausbildungsberuf (techn. Zeichner) und einen üblichen 40h Job (ok, mit oft vielen Überstunden) . Damit hat er als Alleinverdiener ein Grundstück mit Haus drauf erarbeitet das nach heutigen Maßstäben mindestens 750K erfordern würde wenn mans bauen wollte (2500 qm Land, großes zweistöckiges Haus plus Keller mit Garage, Garten usw drauf). Das ging damals und dabei haben sie noch nicht mal schlecht gelebt. Heute absolut undenkbar.


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt die rechtliche Keule rausholen zu wollen, aber darf er überhaupt Bodyguard machen? Besteht da nicht ein Interessenkonflikt?


Du gibst den Nebenjob beim Arbeitgeber an und dann geht das.
Das ist ein bruder eines Arbeitskollegen. Der macht macht das seit Jahren so. Zahlt dafür Steuern. solange es kein Interessenskonflikt mit seinem Hauptjob gibt -- wieso nicht?


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> solange es kein Interessenskonflikt mit seinem Hauptjob gibt -- wieso nicht?


Das ist spannend. Bei einem meiner Freunde wurde Personenschützer abgelehnt. oO 
Evtl. handhabt das jedes Bundesland anders?


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2021)

Kommt wohl auch drauf an was er bei der Polizei sonst macht. Ein Personenschützer in Vollzeit der als Nebenjob Personenschützer machen will wird das wohl weniger genehmigt bekommen als jemand der Teilzeit in der Verwaltung arbeitet.


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Das ist spannend. Bei einem meiner Freunde wurde Personenschützer abgelehnt. oO
> Evtl. handhabt das jedes Bundesland anders?


Hamburg.
Keine Ahnung. Da kenne ich mich nicht aus.
Gibt ja auch Polizisten, die nebenbei als Security arbeiten.


----------



## worco (21. April 2021)

Ich finde diese Diskussion so ganz ohne Vergleichsgrenzen wahnsinnig schwierig. In der Stadt in der ich lebe ist wäre mit Mueh und Not vom eigenen Einkommen ne gekaufte 4 Zimmer Wohnung drin, gleichzeitig gucken wir immer mal Richtung Nordsee wo es fuer das Geld fast neue Häuser mit Pool, Doppelgarage und Weide drumrum gibt. 
Dementsprechend fuehl ich mich hier eher im unteren Durchschnitt, fuer "reich" müssten da im Monat schon 15k Netto bei rum kommen, um das Vermögen zu erwirtschaften das einem Freiheit ermöglicht.


----------



## Kuhprah (22. April 2021)

Wobei man aber auch ein wenig den Bereich Sicherheit sehen muss.. wer seit 10 Jahren bei der Polizei ist wird das wohl auch bleiben können solange er sich nicht all zu blöd anstellt. In der Privatwirtschaft bist beim erste Huster unter Umständen weg vom Fenster... Ich hab lieber etwas weniger Lohn am Monatsende, dafür passen andere Dinge.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. April 2021)

10k wäre mich die Grenze ab wann ich jemanden als Reich bezeichenn würde, natürlich hat es auch mit der Region zu tun.


----------



## Hoppss (24. April 2021)

Spannend, auch in diesem Unter-Forum, das ich hier gerade gefunden habe! Vorab, für mich sind nicht Menschen materiell reich, die gerade weit überdurchschnittlich verdienen, ich denke so bei Künstlern und Sportlern (s.o.) z.B. an unseren Bobberle, Boris B.
Irgendwie hat er ja wohl doch offiziell seine Pleite anmelden müssen ... auch wenn Insider sagen, "lieber 500 Millionen Schulden als überhaupt kein Geld", da denke ich eher an Trump ...
Ich habe die letzten 20-30 Jahre eher das Gefühl bekommen, daß jedenfalls in diesem Land Leute erst definitiv materiell "reich" sind, wenn sie sich bereits viele Jahre vor ihrem tatsächlichen Exitus Gedanken darüber machen müssen, wie sie ihr Vermögen an ihre Kinder übertragen können ohne daß mindestens 6-stellige Beträge an Erbschaftssteuer fällig werden, wenn sie nicht gerade Darboven, Hertz usw. heißen.
Oder ... wenn ich wieder an unseren Boris denke, sich bereits mit Ende 20 um Steuroasen kümmern müssen, weil es ansonsten doch tatsächlich schade um das schöne Geld wäre, wenn das Finanzamt wirklich die Hälfte davon haben will ...


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> Oder ... wenn ich wieder an unseren Boris denke, sich bereits mit Ende 20 um Steuroasen kümmern müssen, weil es ansonsten doch tatsächlich schade um das schöne Geld wäre, wenn das Finanzamt wirklich die Hälfte davon haben will ...


Hat der nicht sein ganzes Geld auf den Kopf gehauen?


----------



## Hoppss (24. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hat der nicht sein ganzes Geld auf den Kopf gehauen?


Hätte ich Boris wirklich gegönnt! Aber ... wenn ich meine spärlichen Erinnerungen aus der Klatschpresse hervorkrame, seine Berater hatten wohl bestimmt mehr Spaß mit seinem Geld als er selber!!


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2021)

Im Fernsehen hat man gemerkt das Boris aus einer anderen Welt kommt und mit dem einfachen Leben nicht viel zu tun hat. Es ging in einer Quizsendung darum Preise für Produkte aus dem Alltag einzuschätzen. Wie oft er sehr weit daneben war. 0 Bezug zum normalen Leben. Aber ich glaube er hat auch mal gesagt vor ein paar Jahren das er selber nie einkaufen geht.


----------



## Hoppss (24. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Im Fernsehen hat man gemerkt das Boris aus einer anderen Welt kommt


... ja, so stelle ich mir auch "Reiche" eher vor  ...
Oder wie in einem Werbespot der Fernsehlotterie vor einigen Jahren (Jahrzehnten?) ...
Pärchen im mediterranen Abmbiente und am Swimmingpool ...
Er: Schatz, wen haben wir denn heute?
Sie: Ich glaube Oktober ...
Er: Oh ... , schon, ich wollte doch noch ein neues Auto kaufen!
Sie: Ja toll! Bring mir auch einen mit!  ...

Und, vor einiger Zeit habe ich mal ein Sprichwort zu REICH gehört ... sinngemäß eher:
Reich ist man erst, wenn man mehr Geld hat als man einigermaßen sinnvoll ausgeben kann ...


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Im Fernsehen hat man gemerkt das Boris aus einer anderen Welt kommt und mit dem einfachen Leben nicht viel zu tun hat. Es ging in einer Quizsendung darum Preise für Produkte aus dem Alltag einzuschätzen. Wie oft er sehr weit daneben war. 0 Bezug zum normalen Leben. Aber ich glaube er hat auch mal gesagt vor ein paar Jahren das er selber nie einkaufen geht.


Na ja, unser Wimbledon Held lebt halt in London. Der hast schlicht keine ahnung. was ein Stück butter in Deutschland kostet. Von daher stört mich das jetzt nicht.
Wobei ich eher ein fan von steffi graf bin. Die lebt mit Agassi abgeschottet und kam nur mal heraus, als sie 50 wurde und man das halt nicht geheim halten konnte. Ansonsten weiß man von ihr eigentlich nichts.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, unser Wimbledon Held lebt halt in London. Der hast schlicht keine ahnung. was ein Stück butter in Deutschland kostet. Von daher stört mich das jetzt nicht.
> Wobei ich eher ein fan von steffi graf bin. Die lebt mit Agassi abgeschottet und kam nur mal heraus, als sie 50 wurde und man das halt nicht geheim halten konnte. Ansonsten weiß man von ihr eigentlich nichts.


Ja die Steffi und der Andre haben sich weitestgehend abgeschirmt von der Öffentlichkeit. Von denen hört man kaum was. Damals haben wir auch als Kinder viel Tennis geguckt als die alle gespielt haben. Und Agassi fanden alle wegen seinem Auftreten und geilen Nike Schuhen cool.

Wer übrigens noch sehr abgeschirmt lebt ist Tina Turner. Welche in der Schweiz lebt. Von der hört man seit Jahren gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Birdy84 (26. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon an den ersten paar Stimmen - es ist wie im Bekannten-/Freundeskreis auch, die Meinungen wie viel Nettoeinkommen gefühlt "viel" ist gehen sehr weit auseinander. Die einen sehen 2000 netto monatlich als viel an, für andere ist das nix und viel sind 10.000 und mehr.


Beim Umgang mit Geld besteht offenbar eine krasse Spannweite und dementsprechend ist die Einschätzung zu Theme "reich sein". Wenn ich gedanklich in mein Umfeld blicke, gibt es Leute, die monatlich 3000€ (und zum Teil ein Vielfaches) mit nach Hause nehmen, aber manche von denen jammern "kein Geld" zu haben. Das liegt aber an den entsprechenden Kosten, die sie sich selbst auferlegen. Ob die gerechtfertigt sind oder nicht, ist noch ein anderes Thema. Im Endeffekt hängt alles an den eigenen Ansprüchen.
Ich würde jemanden als reich betrachten, der auch ungeplante Ausgaben jenseits der 100.000€ locker wegstecken kann.


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wer übrigens noch sehr abgeschirmt lebt ist Tina Turner. Welche in der Schweiz lebt. Von der hört man seit Jahren gar nichts mehr.


Bei sowas brauchst du nicht mal in die Schweiz gehen.
Von Stefan Raab weiß man auch nichts. Der schirmt alles ab.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wenn ich gedanklich in mein Umfeld blicke, gibt es Leute, die monatlich 3000€ (und zum Teil ein Vielfaches) mit nach Hause nehmen, aber manche von denen jammern "kein Geld" zu haben.


Reich wirste nicht von dem was du verdienst sondern von dem was du nicht ausgibst (konsumierst). Zumindest ab ner gewissen Einkommensgrenze stimmt der Spruch garantiert. 

So Bekannte hab ich auch. Gut bezahlte Jobs, viel Überstunden und trotz irgendwas zwischen 3000 und 5000 netto im Monat kein Geld über wenn (völlig unerwartet) auf einmal kalt wird und man Heizöl kaufen muss. Ich könnte so echt nicht leben, mein Gewissen würde much umbringen wenn ich so verantwortungslos wirtschaften würde, erst recht wenn man ne Familie versorgen muss. 


Was Raab und Turner usw. angeht: Ich würds genauso machen. Unabhängig vom Bekanntheitsgrad ohnehin: Wenn ich 10 Mille im Lotto einsacken würde dann würde das mit Ausnahme meiner Frau und meiner Mutter (die eh mein Konto sehen) niemand je erfahren.


----------



## Amigo (27. April 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Das ist stark von der Region abhängig. Ein Singlehaushalt in München benötigt ca. 54.000 € Brutto um über die Runden zu kommen.  Richtig hässlich wird es dann, wenn man nicht in einem Singlehaushalt lebt sondern zwei Kids sein eigen nennen will. Unter 110.000 € im Jahr braucht man das in München gar nicht versuchen.


54000€ ... WTF... 
München ist teuer, aber welchen Anspruch hat man, dass man diese Summe "benötigt"?
Ich glaube mit 30-40k ist man in München auch gut aufgehoben... 

Fakt ist: Die Mehrheit verdient zu wenig...


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. April 2021)

Naja, 54k brutto sind als single vielleicht etwas über 2500 netto monatlich? Zieh da mal noch locker 1500 Miete ab wenn du mehr hast als ein Einzimmerwohnklo dann ist der "Anspruch" schnell begraben...


----------



## Hoppss (27. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So Bekannte hab ich auch. Gut bezahlte Jobs, viel Überstunden und trotz irgendwas zwischen 3000 und 5000 netto im Monat kein Geld über wenn (völlig unerwartet) auf einmal kalt wird und man Heizöl kaufen muss. Ich könnte so echt nicht leben, mein Gewissen würde much umbringen wenn ich so verantwortungslos wirtschaften würde, erst recht wenn man ne Familie versorgen muss.


Das kommt mir jetzt auch wieder bekannt vor ... habe allerdings schon seit ein paar Jahren keinen Kontakt mehr mit diesen Typen:
- Mit  700 DM als Student Gejammer, immer kurz vor der Pleite
- Mit 1700 DM als Praktikant hatte sich irgendwie nichts geändert
- Mit 7000 € lebte man praktisch so im Grenzbereich des Zuträglichen
- Mit 17000 € verflucht man den absehbaren Ruhestand, wie soll das dann überhaupt weitergehen?
Mir kommt da der Spruch eines alten Kollegen hoch "lerne zu jammern ohne zu leiden" ... damals habe ich ihn wohl nicht verstanden ...


----------



## Kuhprah (28. April 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> ei sowas brauchst du nicht mal in die Schweiz gehen.



Aber Frau Turner kann hier einfach selber in den nächsten Coop (Supermakrtkette) laufen, sich was kaufen und wieder gehen und keine Sau auf der Strasse interessiert das. Ausser irgend ein Tourist erkennt sie zufällig.. aber ansonsten haste hier deinen Frieden. Genau wie dein Geld


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Aber Frau Turner kann hier einfach selber in den nächsten Coop (Supermakrtkette) laufen, sich was kaufen und wieder gehen und keine Sau auf der Strasse interessiert das. Ausser irgend ein Tourist erkennt sie zufällig.. aber ansonsten haste hier deinen Frieden. Genau wie dein Geld


Ich glaube, tina turner erkennt niemand mehr.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja, 54k brutto sind als single vielleicht etwas über 2500 netto monatlich? Zieh da mal noch locker 1500 Miete ab wenn du mehr hast als ein Einzimmerwohnklo dann ist der "Anspruch" schnell begraben...



Das ist krass. Ich mein Hamburg ist auch nicht billig aber selbst Winterhude/Eppendorf ist bezahlbar als Single. Für 1500 kann ich mir Häuser in Finkenwerder anmieten. Aber jeder hat ein anderen Anspruch 

54k Brutto ist bei uns das normale Facharbeiter Gehalt plus Urlaub/Weihnachtsgeld etc. Es ist halt einfach so das zu viele zu wenig erhalten, die genannte Summe sollte mindestens jeder haben können.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. April 2021)

Och, so schlimm ist das bei den meisten Prominenten glaube ich gar nicht (wenn man nicht grade die Prominenz eines gewissen Klientels ist wo "auf die Nerven gehen/Stalken" Programm ist). Also hier kannste beispielsweise (wenn nicht grade Lockdown ist) mit Rainer Calmund ne Bockwurst essen ohne dass da ne Menschentraube entsteht oder hundert Leute den anquatschen (der wohnt 20km weg von mir). Und DEN erkennste definitiv. 
Bevor sie Bundesministerin war konnte man auch mit Kramp-Karrenbauer irgendwo reden/was trinken ohne dass da groß Aufriss war (dies ne Freundin meiner Mutter aus ihrer Jugend ).



IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ich mein Hamburg ist auch nicht billig aber selbst Winterhude/Eppendorf ist bezahlbar als Single. Für 1500 kann ich mir Häuser in Finkenwerder anmieten.


Naja, so viel günstiger ists bei uns auch nicht. Aufm Dorf zahlt ein Freund 800 Miete für ne 90qm-Wohnung, wenn man in die nächste größere Siedlung will (Saarlouis) ist man schnell bei deutlich über 1000€ für kleinere Wohnungen. Und da rede ich jetzt nicht vom Reichenviertel bzw. neben Calmund einziehen sondern von "halbwegs nahe der Innenstadt".

Also mit 54K brutto biste wenn man in (für saarländische Verhältnisse) größeren Städten wohnen will auch garantiert nicht reich.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. April 2021)

Reich auf keinem Fall, nicht mal in der Nähe. Aber ich würde behaupten damit lässt sich gut leben. Wenn noch ein Partner dabei ist der seine 1800-2000€ Netto nach Hause bringt ist man gut bei 4500€ oder so im Monat.

Abseits aller Definitionen würde ich sagen reich fängt so bei 6000€ Netto an.

Hat der Rainer nicht extrem abgenommen?


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aufm Dorf zahlt ein Freund 800 Miete für ne 90qm-Wohnung


Warm?
Meine ~100qm Wohnung war für 600€ kalt vermietet bevor ich sie gekauft habe und liegt immerhin <1 Stunde von Düsseldorf.

@Promis in der Schweiz: Als ganz Deutschland gerätselt hat ob Hitzfeld neuer Bundestrainer wird und es nur hieß er wäre irgendwo in der Schweiz hat er uns im Urlaub im Dorfladen morgens die Milch weg gekauft ohne dass ihn jemand angesprochen hätte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. April 2021)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Wenn noch ein Partner dabei ist der seine 1800-2000€ Netto nach Hause bringt ist man gut bei 4500€ oder so im Monat.


Klar, den musste aber auch erst mal haben. Wer sich seinen Partner nicht aus finanziellen Punkten aussucht (ich weiß, seltsames Konzept ) hat da ggf. Pech. Meine Frau ist Steuerfachangestellte - die verdienen als Berufseinsteiger derart schlecht, dass sie damals ne Lohnerhöhung hatte als der Mindestlohn eingeführt wurde.  
Selbst heute hab ich immer noch deutlich mehr netto als sie brutto. Da muss man sich eigentlich nicht über manche Lebensentscheidungen wundern - wenn du 40h die Woche eiern gehst um am Ende nen Tausender zu haben und davon alles zahlen zu müssen kannste echt auch nix machen und alles vom Staat kassieren - das kommt auf ähnliche Lebensumstände raus ohne Arbeit. 



IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Hat der Rainer nicht extrem abgenommen?


Ja - was aber nicht heißt dass er deswegen irgendwie dünn wäre. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Warm?


Ja. Also meistens. Wenn die Heizung geht.^^


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. April 2021)

@Incredible Alk keine Angst meine Freundin wurde nicht anhand ihrer finanziellen Lage ausgewählt. 

Ok das klingt schon hart, gerade das mit der Lohnerhöhung wegen Mindestlohn. Aber Geld ist nicht alles, war auch jahrelang im Ausland und Geld gescheffelt aber soziales Leben war tot bzw. Freundin gab es keine. Ich schätze das jetzt eher sesshaft zu sein und egal ob da weniger Geld bei rum kommt. Manche Dinge können nicht gekauft werden, egal wie viel Geld vorhanden ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. April 2021)

Natürlich. Ich habe die Situation hier ja auch bewusst gewählt - wenn ich eines der Angebote anderer größerer Arbeitgeber annehmen würde (ich hatte vor der Seuche kurioserweise Angebote von Fresenius Medical Care und Biontech - beide sogar nicht mal weit weg von mir ) hätte ich ein deutlich höheres Einkommen. Aber ich müsste Familie, Freunde, Zuhause verlassen. Manchen macht das nichts aus (oder sie machen es sogar gerne), für mich ist das die letzte Notfalloption.

Wenn das Geld jetzt so knapp wäre dass man ernsthafte Einschränkungen hätte oder wirklich schauen muss wie man um die Runden kommt wäre das sicher was anderes bzw. der Druck zur Veränderung höher - aber auch wenn ich mit meinem Gehalt sicher nicht zu den Reichen zähle (selbst im Saarland nicht^^) ists ja doch locker ausreichend damit ich vernünftig leben kann und nicht jeden Euro umdrehen muss. Mehr verlange ich eigentlich gar nicht. Die Garantie, dass mein Arbeitgeber noch 25 weitere Jahre existiert (und ich damit praktisch ausgesorgt hätte) wäre mir weitaus mehr wert als nen Tausender mehr monatlich.


----------



## RamonSalomon (28. April 2021)

Ich hab 5000€ angegeben, mir jedoch würden 3000€ frei Geld im Monat volkommen reichen, damit könnte ich mir locker alles nötige gönnen.


----------



## NoJutsu (28. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Über sehr lange Zeiträume ist das sogar recht einfach machbar. Schnappst dirn breit gefächertes ETF oder kaufstn DAX odern S&P500 usw. - dann biste im Schnitt bei 6-7% Rendite pro Jahr.
> Das Problem daran: Das ist der Mittelwert aus vielen Jahrzehnten - sprich im Schnitt 7% bedeutet auch, dass es mal ein Jahr -50% machen kann und 10 Jahre braucht bis es wieder oben ist. Das können die meisten Anleger nicht durchhalten.


Kommt darauf an, was du unter sehr lange Zeit meinst.
Also bei 10 Jahren Vergleich, macht es definitiv Sinn, in Aktien zu investieren, habe noch keinen Fonds gesehen, der Miese gemacht hatte (auch bei ETFs). Macht immer ein ETF Sinn? Nope, wohl eher wenn du selber aktiv tradest, da ein ETF nur automatisch abbildet. Willst/kannst du das nicht, dann lieber einen aktivgemanagten Fonds, da hier die möglichen Gewinner/Verlierer gestreut werden können.
Generell macht es aufgrund der Niedrigzinsen Sinn auf den Aktienmarkt Ausschau zu halten -> Sparbuch gibts nichts (+ Inflation) und die Unternehmen mehr investieren und wachsen UND es jährlich mehr Menschen gibt, die diese Produkte nutzen


----------



## Amigo (29. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja, 54k brutto sind als single vielleicht etwas über 2500 netto monatlich? Zieh da mal noch locker 1500 Miete ab wenn du mehr hast als ein Einzimmerwohnklo dann ist der "Anspruch" schnell begraben...


Ich frage mich immer, muss man als Single eine riesige Mehrzimmer Wohnung haben?
1,5-2 sind schon fein, ohne Frage.
"Zieh da mal noch locker 1500 Miete ab... " dieses locker, als ob diese Summe der Durchschnitt ist und man in der Regel noch mehr zahlen muss...
Mal fix auf wg-gesucht.de geschaut...








						SUPER Angebot! ca. 65m² 2-Zimmer Wohnung in Neuhausen! (ab 1.5.2021)
					

Einmaliges Angebot. Wohnen direkt beim Schloss Nymphenburg! Mit meiner Mitbewohnerin lösen wir unsere WG aus und so sucht diese super Wo...




					www.wg-gesucht.de
				











						2 Zimmerwohnung mit Wohnküche Schwabing-West
					

Nachmieter gesucht zum 1.6.21  BITTE BEACHTEN:  Aus zeitlichen Gründen kann ich nur Anfragen mit ausgefüllter Selbstauskunft berücksic...




					www.wg-gesucht.de
				




Das München teuer ist, will ich gar nicht abstreiten...


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2021)

Vorgestern haben die ne Reportage gezeigt da hat ein Familienvater als Apotheken-Kurierfahrer 1600 Euro netto verdient und meinte das wäre wenig. Ein ungelernter Leiharbeiter verdient 1200 Euro netto. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wo der gewohnt hat in welcher Stadt. Aber 1600 Euro Netto finde ich schon ok. 
Auf der anderen Seite ist er Alleinverdiener und muß noch die Familie versorgen. Ich glaube 3 Kinder hatten die.
Die kriegen zwar Kindergeld aber das ist etwas anderes als wenn man 1600 Euro Netto als Einzelperson verdient.


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Rainer Calmund ne Bockwurst essen ohne dass da ne Menschentraube entsteht oder hundert Leute den anquatschen (der wohnt 20km weg von mir). Und DEN erkennste definitiv.


Der hat inzwischen ganz schön abgenommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. April 2021)

Amigo schrieb:


> Mal fix auf wg-gesucht.de geschaut...


Naja, das sind halt "Zweizimmerwohnklos" für 1000€ Miete^^

Klar reicht sowas aus, es ist halt trotzdem unverschämt teuer. Ich meine da haste für ne kleine Wohnung mal eben 12K im Jahr netto weg, da müssteste als Single schon rund 20K brutto für verdienen. Oder anders gesagt deutlich über ein Drittel des genannten 54K Bruttogehaltes wären rein für die Miete weg.

Mag sein dass solche Verhältnisse heute Standard sind, ich bin da nicht auf aktuellem Stand aber mir persönlich kommt das viel vor. Meine Kosten für Wohnen (kalt) lagen letztes Jahr bei 20,7% meines Einkommens, mit Heizung, Strom, Wasser, Müll, Versicherungen tutti kompletti bei 30,9%. Und die Bude ist mindestens doppelt so groß plus Keller und Garten.
Mehr als ein Drittel rein für Wohnen auszugeben erscheint mir persönlich sehr viel (ich sehs bei mir schon als zu teuer an), aber anscheinend wird das zunehmend Standard.

EDIT:
Statista sagt "die Ausgaben für Wohnen, Energie und Wohnungsinstandhaltung ca. 34,6 Prozent der gesamten privaten Konsumausgaben aus."

...da bin ich doch mit meinen ~31% doch dichter am Schnitt als ich dachte.


----------



## fotoman (29. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mehr als ein Drittel rein für Wohnen auszugeben erscheint mir persönlich sehr viel (ich sehs bei mir schon als zu teuer an), aber anscheinend wird das zunehmend Standard.


Es scheint auch immer mehr "standard" zu werden, in den bekanntlich extrem teuren Großstädten leben zu wollen. Wer da wegen speziellen Jobs (gerade bei IT/Banken) hinzieht, der sollte dort auch entsprechen verdienen.

Ein Gehalts- und Preisgefüge, wie ich es vor gut 10 Jahern in der Schweiz erlebt habe, ist in Deutschland leider politisch nicht gewollt.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Statista sagt "die Ausgaben für Wohnen, Energie und Wohnungsinstandhaltung ca. 34,6 Prozent der gesamten privaten Konsumausgaben aus."


Inkl. Energie lag ich bei meiner letzten Mietwohnung über 12 Jahre bei 31-18% des Nettogehaltes. Die 2,5 Jahre Auslandsaufenthalt rechne ich lieber nicht mit, da hat zum Glück der Arbeitgeber die Miete übernommen.



worco schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Diskussion so ganz ohne Vergleichsgrenzen wahnsinnig schwierig.


Ich finde das auch mit Vergleichsgrenzen nicht pauschalisierbar. Fühle ich mich reich, weil ich mir den von mir gewählten Lebensstil "problemlos" leisten kann? Fühle ich mich erst dann reich, wenn ich mir von meinem Einkommen meinen erträumten Lebensstil leisten kann?

Eine "(Einkommens-)Reichtumsgrenze" gibt es für mich nicht, dafür ist heutzutage (das galt aber schon lange vor Corona) jegliche Erwerbsarbeit m.M.n. viel zu unsicher. Eine "Reichtumsgrenze" wäre für mich erst erreicht, wenn ich bei Verlust meiner Arbeit vom Vermögen bis an mein Lebensende problemlos mit dem Lebensstil weiter leben kann, den ich mir ausgesucht und vorher auch problemlos finanzieren habe.



worco schrieb:


> um das Vermögen zu erwirtschaften das einem Freiheit ermöglicht.


Was bingt mir das Vermögen im Alter, wenn ich dann u.U. krank und/oder gebrechlich bin.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Wenn man sich dann noch von der Verwandtschaft anhören darf, was die damals mit 18 oder 20 Jahren bereits alles auf die Beine gestellt haben, dann wird man direkt neidisch und noch dazu überkommt einen die blanke Wut.  Wut nicht aus Neid, sondern eher weil man durch unsere Politik der jungen Generation quasi das Messer auf die Brust setzt. Ganz getreu dem Motto: Ackern wie ein Pferd, aber bezahlt werden wie ein Esel.


Wir haben schon vor 40 Jahren im Freundeskreis darüber diskutiert, ob die Uniabsolventen jemals an das Lebenseinkommen derjenigen Freunde heran kommen, die mit 15 ihre Lehre begonnen, haben dann berufsbegleitend die Fortbildung zum Meister/Techniker absolviert haben, danach u.U. ihre eigene Firma gegründet habe usw. Im Zweifel kam schon damals heraus, dass das nur in Ausnahmefällen zu erreichen ist oder frühestens dann, wenn man von dem Geld bedeutend weniger hat wie in jungen Jahren.


----------



## Amigo (30. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja, das sind halt "Zweizimmerwohnklos" für 1000€ Miete^^
> 
> Klar reicht sowas aus, es ist halt trotzdem unverschämt teuer. Ich meine da haste für ne kleine Wohnung mal eben 12K im Jahr netto weg, da müssteste als Single schon rund 20K brutto für verdienen. Oder anders gesagt deutlich über ein Drittel des genannten 54K Bruttogehaltes wären rein für die Miete weg.
> 
> ...


Dir geht es gut... richtig gut scheinbar...
Wieso betitelst du sonst eine 2 Zimmer 65qm² Wohnung als Wohnklo... für einen Single?
Ich leb in einer anderen Matrix, danke für die Bestätigung...


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. April 2021)

Amigo schrieb:


> Dir geht es gut... richtig gut scheinbar...
> Wieso betitelst du sonst eine 2 Zimmer 65qm² Wohnung als Wohnklo... für einen Single?


Mein eigener Lebensstandard hat damit weniger zu tun - auch wenn du Recht hast, mir gehts (mittlerweile!) vergleichsweise gut.

Ich hab gar kein Problem damit in ner Minibude zu wohnen die auch noch nicht grade modern ist (um das Wort "heruntergekommen" nicht zu verwenden), das habe ich wenn man die Studentenzeit mit einrechnet über 10 Jahre lang gemacht. Das war genau so ein Wohnklo, und zwar mit Ölheizung drin (zum mit Kanne auffüllen...), Einfachverglasung und Nullisolierung dass dir im Winter von innen die Fliesen im Bad gefroren waren, ne Elektrik die freundlich ausgedrückt mangelhaft war (realistisch ausgedrückt lebensgefährlich) und so weiter.
Komme ich mit klar, auch viele Jahre lang. Aber das hatte ja einen Grund - denn das war billig, ich war die meiste Zeit auffer Arbeit und hab 10 Jahre lang hart gespart um mir dann was größeres leisten zu können wo ich jetzt drin wohne (die oben genannten Kosten sind bei mir keine Miete sondern Tilgung / Reparaturen meines Eigentums).

Wenn ich aber sehe, dass vergleichbare Wohnungen wie meine heutzutage vierstellige Kaltmieten kosten und hohe sechsstellige Kaufpreise haben die jetzt schon wieder gefühlt das doppelte von dem sind was ich 2016 gezahlt habe dann hat man als junger Mensch heute ja kaum mehr eine Möglichkeit das so wie ich damals zu machen. 

Wie oben auch schon angerissen wurde, offenbar ist das Konzept "sparen, dann davon irgendwann Eigenheim bauen/kaufen" bzw. das Preisgefüge was dazu nötig wäre politisch nicht gewollt.



fotoman schrieb:


> Eine "Reichtumsgrenze" wäre für mich erst erreicht, wenn ich bei Verlust meiner Arbeit vom Vermögen bis an mein Lebensende problemlos mit dem Lebensstil weiter leben kann, den ich mir ausgesucht und vorher auch problemlos finanzieren habe.


Was das Vermögen (abseits des Einkommens) angeht ist das sicherlich ne gute Definition.
Das wäre bei mir wenn ich sagen wir mal 85 werden wollte ein Kontostand von rund 2 Millionen. Ok. Da bin ich SEHR weit weg.


----------



## fotoman (30. April 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie oben auch schon angerissen wurde, offenbar ist das Konzept "sparen, dann davon irgendwann Eigenheim bauen/kaufen" bzw. das Preisgefüge was dazu nötig wäre politisch nicht gewollt.


Das hängt für mich extrem von der eigenen Lebensplanung ab, welche aber spätestens mit dem Ende der Schulzeit beginnen muss.

Egal, ob das dann der ehemals "klassische" Weg mit Studium und passender Anstellung ist, oder der Weg über die Lehre, Meister (oder Fachoberschule) weiterbildung und u.U. eigenem Betrieb. In beiden Fällen sollte das auch heutzutage noch möglich sein, für den Regalauffüller im Einzelhandel war das noch nie möglich. und selbst für den klassischen Fabrikmitarbeiter oder Bergmann war das oft nur ddeshalb möglich, weil in den Gegenden sonst niemand hinziehen wollte.

Dazu werden heutzutage auch nicht mehr blind alle verbliebenen Grünflächen in Baugebiete umgewandelt.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was das Vermögen (abseits des Einkommens) angeht ist das sicherlich ne gute Definition.
> Das wäre bei mir wenn ich sagen wir mal 85 werden wollte ein Kontostand von rund 2 Millionen. Ok. Da bin ich SEHR weit weg.


Die bräuchte ich schon um mir meinen garantiert unerfüllbaren Wunsch erfüllen zu können und mich danach "reich" zu fühlen.

Aber was meinst Du mit einer Reichtumsgrenze beim Einkommen? Reichtum bezieht sich meist auf einen Besitz oder u.U. noch auf eine frei verfügbare Geldmenge im Monat.

Wenn jemand im Monat 10000€ erwirtschaftet, davon aber 9000€ zur Erhaltung seines Familienbesitzes (oder für Kredite aus Spielschulden) aufwenden muss, ist er für mich ohne Betrachtung des vorhandenen Besitzes nicht reich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. April 2021)

fotoman schrieb:


> Egal, ob das dann der ehemals "klassische" Weg mit Studium und passender Anstellung ist, oder der Weg über die Lehre, Meister (oder Fachoberschule) weiterbildung und u.U. eigenem Betrieb. In beiden Fällen sollte das auch heutzutage noch möglich sein, für den Regalauffüller im Einzelhandel war das noch nie möglich.


Da widerspreche ich. Als jemand der einen Beruf lernt und arbeiten geht hast du heutzutage keine Chance mehr, ein Grundstück zu kaufen, ein Haus zu bauen und eine Familie zu ernähren.
Wie ich glaub ich oben schon geschrieben hatte war das vor ein paar Jahrzehnten nicht nur möglich, sondern üblich. Beide Großväter die ich hatte haben einen normalen Beruf erlernt, sind 40-50 Jahre arbeiten gewesen und haben von dem Geld (alleine!) Land gekauft, Haus drauf gebaut, Familie ernährt und noch nicht allzu schlecht gelebt. Für heute was ähnliches zu machen müssen schon beide Ehepartner voll arbeiten und sehr gut verdienen (also nicht nur Geselle und klotzen), sonst ist das nicht entfernt machbar.

Ich hab nen Arbeitskollegen der 2017 gebaut hat. Also ein Stück Land gekauft und ein modernes haus drauf gepfalnzt. Nichts großes, nichts luxuriöses, ein gängiges Einfamilienhaus - viel kleiner als das, was meine Großväter jeweils gebaut hatten. Preispunkt mit Grundstück: Rund eine halbe Million Euro. Das geht, weil er und seine Frau jeweils fast 4K netto haben und selbst dann zahlste das Jahrzehnte ab. Mach das mal alleine mit 2500 netto im Monat was für nen üblichen ausgelernten Handwerker schon recht viel ist. Der Banker kriegtn Herzinfarkt vor lachen.


fotoman schrieb:


> Aber was meinst Du mit einer Reichtumsgrenze beim Einkommen?


Das war wie ganz am Anfang beschrieben eine völlig unwissenschaftliche Glaubensfrage. Es ging nur darum ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen wie viel Monatslohn Leute als viel oder wenig empfinden. Dass das extrem unterschiedlich ist hat sich ja gezeigt/bestätigt. Für viele dürften die genannten 4000 netto monatlich schon fast als "reich" durchgehen, für den Kollegen ist das nicht arg viel obwohl sies beide haben.


----------



## fotoman (1. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da widerspreche ich. Als jemand der einen Beruf lernt und arbeiten geht hast du heutzutage keine Chance mehr, ein Grundstück zu kaufen, ein Haus zu bauen und eine Familie zu ernähren.


Und wer sagt, dass der klassische Lehrling/Geselle in dieser Stelle/Stellung bleiben muss? Auch heutzutage ist es nach Realschule+Lehre durchaus möglich, nicht nur einen Meister zu machen sondern auch (mit FOS+Sudium oder gar berufsbegleitend) sich für höher bezahlte Jobs zu qualifizieren.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Für heute was ähnliches zu machen müssen schon beide Ehepartner voll arbeiten und sehr gut verdienen (also nicht nur Geselle und klotzen), sonst ist das nicht entfernt machbar.


Nicht jeder muss das EFH im Speckgürtel von München/Frankfurt kaufen. Sicherlich ist nicht jeder Geselle gewillt, sich berufsbegleitend weiter zu bilden. Das ist dann seine eigene Entscheidung. Genau wie die als Handwerksmeister, ob man damit in die Industrie geht, irgendwo angestellt bleibt oder das Risiko trägt, seinen eigenen Betrieb zu eröffnen.

Genauso, wie viele wohl nicht gewillt oder in der Lage sind, etwas anderes wie in einem Angestelltenverhälnis zu leben. Ich wäre es ohne Zwang auch nicht, ich beschwere mich aber auch nicht darüber, dass ich mir in meiner Umgebung kein bewohnbares Haus mehr leisten könnte und noch nicht einmal in meiner Lieblingsgegend lebe.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Arbeitskollegen der 2017 gebaut hat. Also ein Stück Land gekauft und ein modernes haus drauf gepfalnzt. Nichts großes, nichts luxuriöses, ein gängiges Einfamilienhaus - viel kleiner als das, was meine Großväter jeweils gebaut hatten. Preispunkt mit Grundstück: Rund eine halbe Million Euro.


Nehme ich die mal komplett als den Preis, der nicht zum Eigenanteil gehört. Dann bin ich bei ca. 1750€ Kreditrate/Monat (2,11% Zins auf 30 Jahre) und 2% Tilgung. Neubau gäbe noch KfW Zuschüsse/verbilligte Kredite, u.U. spekuliert man auch auf niedrig bleibende Zinsen und sichert sich jetzt 1-1,5% Zinsen für 10-15 Jahre.

Klar ist das nicht als Familie mit einem Nettoeinkommen von 2500€ finanzierbar. Die hat aber auch schon Probleme, eine 100 m² Mietwohnung für 1000-1500€ Warm zu finanzieren.

Dann muss es halt das Altbau-Reihenhaus mit wenig Garten sein, da die Eigentumswohnung heutzutage wohl niemandem mehr zuzumuten ist. U.U. sogar noch gepaart mit der Fähigkeit des Handwerkers, einige der nötigen Renovierungsarbeiten in Eigenleistung durchführen zu können (und sogar zu dürfen).

Bezogen auf die Ausgangsfrage wären für mich 2500€ Netto als Alleinverdiener für eine Familie mit zwei Kindern heutzutage schon recht wenig, so lange ich den Regionen leben wollte, die ich kenne und die mir davon gefallen. Insb. wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass dies (bis auf kleinere Gehaltsanpassungen) mein Lohn/Gehalt auf Lebenszeit wäre.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Mai 2021)

fotoman schrieb:


> Und wer sagt, dass der klassische Lehrling/Geselle in dieser Stelle/Stellung bleiben muss? Auch heutzutage ist es nach Realschule+Lehre durchaus möglich, nicht nur einen Meister zu machen sondern auch (mit FOS+Sudium oder gar berufsbegleitend) sich für höher bezahlte Jobs zu qualifizieren.


Natürlich kann man das - es geht aber darum dass das früher nicht nötig war um genanntes Ziel zu ereichen.


fotoman schrieb:


> Nicht jeder muss das EFH im Speckgürtel von München/Frankfurt kaufen.


Davon rede ich nicht, der beschriebene Bau ist in ländlicher Region weit weg von Speckgürteln. Im Umfeld von München kostets statt ner halben Million wahrscheinlich ne ganze.



fotoman schrieb:


> Bezogen auf die Ausgangsfrage wären für mich 2500€ Netto als Alleinverdiener für eine Familie mit zwei Kindern heutzutage schon recht wenig, so lange ich den Regionen leben wollte, die ich kenne und die mir davon gefallen. Insb. wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass dies (bis auf kleinere Gehaltsanpassungen) mein Lohn/Gehalt auf Lebenszeit wäre.


Das ist ja eben was ich meinte. 2500 netto sind für die Situation nicht besonders viel. Nur verdienste selbst die heute so einfach nicht mehr wenn du nicht grade in Ballungsräumen lebst die dann auch entsprechend teurer sind.
Mal zum Vergleich: Mein Einstiegsgehalt als Maschinenbauingenieur waren 34800€ jährlich - brutto. Das resultierte in ungefähr 1800 netto monatlich. Als Ingenieur in einer Firma mit über 10.000 Mitarbeitern! Das ist die Realität abseits der ganzen Vorstellungen, mal würde als Akademiker mal fix 50-70K im Jahr abräumen wenn man in großen Firmen arbeitet. Mittlerweile, nach fast 10 Jahren, kommt man da je nach Glück hin ja - aber es ist nicht so, dass man mit nem Hochschulzeugnis in der Hand und nem Arbeitsvertrag automatisch viel Geld verdienen würde.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mein Einstiegsgehalt als Maschinenbauingenieur waren 34800€ jährlich - brutto. Das resultierte in ungefähr 1800 netto monatlich. Als Ingenieur in einer Firma mit über 10.000 Mitarbeitern!


Und wie ich glaubich schon das ein oder andere Mal bei Diskussionen zu dem Thema erwähnt habe warst du damit ziemlich unterbezahlt. Das hab ich z.B. für eine 3/5tel Woche mit Studium nebenbei bekommen und der Schnitt laut Google liegt bei 49k Brutto Einstiegsgehalt für Maschbauer.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Mai 2021)

Da haste Recht (und ich wusste das damals wie heute), nur gibts leider noch andere Lebensumstände die einen zu manchen Dingen zwingen die man rein aus finanzieller Sicht eher nicht angenommen hätte. 
Die Firma hatte mir das Studium immerhin auch schon gezahlt - mit 700 brutto im Monat für einen tag die Woche arbeiten kommen (was ein besserer Stundenlohn als als Ing war ). Wenigstens hatte ich mir den extra Nebenjob damit gespart.

Aber abseits von mir (der leider das untere Ende der verteilungskurve getroffen hatte) glaube ich wie gesagt nicht dass es besonders einfach ist, als junger Mensch Jobs mit 60K im Jahr oder mehr zu bekommen - die aber nötig wären um Haus+Familie in halbwegs überschaubaren Zeiträumen neufinanzieren zu können.

Ich habe einen einzigen Bekannten, der mit 28 Jahren in einem solchen Gehaltsgefüge war und 80K heimgetragen hat. Aber der ist auch der absolute Überflieger, hatte mit 27 promoviert in theoretischer Physik und nen Job als Datenanalyst bei KPMG bekommen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2021)

Ja, wenn man quasi keine Alternativen hat verhandelt es sich leider schlecht. Bei meiner aktuellen Stelle bin ich mit >10% mehr als dem "bis zu" Gehalt mit dem der Headhunter werben durfte eingestiegen, aber ich hatte halt auch wenig äußeren Zwang anzunehmen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2021)

fotoman schrieb:


> Und wer sagt, dass der klassische Lehrling/Geselle in dieser Stelle/Stellung bleiben muss? Auch heutzutage ist es nach Realschule+Lehre durchaus möglich, nicht nur einen Meister zu machen sondern auch (mit FOS+Sudium oder gar berufsbegleitend) sich für höher bezahlte Jobs zu qualifizieren.


Den Weg bin ich gegangen. Beruf gelernt und dann bei meiner jetzigen Firma angefangen und dann suchten sie einen Nachfolger für den Produktionsleiter und sie haben mir die Meisterschule bezahlt, alles inklusive und heute wurschtle ich nicht mehr an den Maschinen herum sondern sitze im büro und mache dort meine Arbeit.
Im Prinzip wie überall. Man hat eine höhere Qualifikation als die anderen, verdient so mehr Geld, arbeitet aber irgendwie weniger. Natürlich hat man mehr Verantwortung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (1. Mai 2021)

Bin mitte/ende 20 und verdiene 2k netto.(das sogar "nur" mit einer Ausbildung)
Für mich wäre jemand reich (Singlepersonenhaushalt), wenn dieser auf 5K+ netto im Monat kommen würde.
Man könnte sich ein gutes Apartment in der Stadtmitte für 1,5k-2k/mo leisten, einen schicken Wagen leasen/kaufen, Geld anlegen/zurücklegen und hätte etwas Geld für Spaß über.

Aber ich verstehe auch diejenigen die sogar mich als reich bezeichnen würden.
Wenn man z.B. für Mindestlohn schuften geht, nur um am Ende des Monats auf +/-0€ zu kommen, dann sieht man jeden Menschen mit einem deutlich positivem Monatsbudget als reich an.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Im Prinzip wie überall. Man hat eine höhere Qualifikation als die anderen, verdient so mehr Geld, arbeitet aber irgendwie weniger.


Naja, ich kenne das eher so, dass Vorgesetzte und Führungskräfte,  noch mehr Stunden machen.

"Der Letzte macht das Licht aus!


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, ich kenne das eher so, dass Vorgesetzte und Führungskräfte, noch mehr Stunden machen.


Na ja, ich verteile morgens die Arbeit und hab dann erst mal Zeit für meinen Kakao und ein paar Posts.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, ich verteile morgens die Arbeit und hab dann erst mal Zeit für meinen Kakao und ein paar Posts.


Du hast sehr viel Zeit für deine Posts.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du hast sehr viel Zeit für deine Posts.


Der Vorteil ist, dass ich im Büro gegenüber der Tür sitze, mit dem Rücken zur Wand.
Links ist die kleine Küche, dahinter das Klo. Die Bürotür hat ein Magnetschloss. Ohne Pin oder Schlüssel geht sie nicht auf. Ich werde also nie überrascht.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja, so viel günstiger ists bei uns auch nicht. Aufm Dorf zahlt ein Freund 800 Miete für ne 90qm-Wohnung, wenn man in die nächste größere Siedlung will (Saarlouis) ist man schnell bei deutlich über 1000€ für kleinere Wohnungen. Und da rede ich jetzt nicht vom Reichenviertel bzw. neben Calmund einziehen sondern von "halbwegs nahe der Innenstadt".


Das ist für Münchner Verhältnisse gerade zu günstig. Ein Freund von mir ist am WE in eine Wohnung auf dem Land gezogen. ca. 80 m². Kostenpunkt: 1100 € kalt. Die guten und ordentlichen Alternativen in Richtung Stadtmitte wären deutlich zu teuer gewesen. Außerdem macht es keinen Spaß mit gefühlt 1.000 anderen Bewerbern um eine Wohnung kämpfen zu müssen.


Amigo schrieb:


> 54000€ ... WTF...
> München ist teuer, aber welchen Anspruch hat man, dass man diese Summe "benötigt"?
> Ich glaube mit 30-40k ist man in München auch gut aufgehoben...
> 
> Fakt ist: Die Mehrheit verdient zu wenig...


Mit Anspruch hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun. Alki hat´s eigentlich perfekt getroffen. Wenn du langfristig in München wohnen willst, und das in einer ordentlichen Wohnung, dann musst du mit so einer Summe ca. kalkulieren. In München ist vieles teurer, nicht nur die Wohnungen und Häuser.

Zu deinem letzten Satz:
Das unterschreibe ich so.   Gerade die Berufsgruppen welche Systemrelevant sind. Und dabei ist´s egal ob ÖD oder nicht. Systemrelevanz sollte sich dauerhaft auf das Gehalt auswirken. Es sei denn Applaus und Lob werden in Zukunft als offizielle Zahlungsmittel anerkannt. ( Wirkt auf dem ersten Blick nach ersthafter Konkurrenz zu den ganzen Kryptowährungen.)


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2021)

Mach halt eine Kryptowährung mit "proof of applause and praise" auf   
Das einzige was meiner Erfahrung nach in München echt billig ist sind Lebensmittel. Selbst als Touri in der Innenstadt zahlt man da überraschend wenig.


----------



## DOcean (4. Mai 2021)

fotoman schrieb:


> Wir haben schon vor 40 Jahren im Freundeskreis darüber diskutiert, ob die Uniabsolventen jemals an das Lebenseinkommen derjenigen Freunde heran kommen, die mit 15 ihre Lehre begonnen, haben dann berufsbegleitend die Fortbildung zum Meister/Techniker absolviert haben, danach u.U. ihre eigene Firma gegründet habe usw. Im Zweifel kam schon damals heraus, dass das nur in Ausnahmefällen zu erreichen ist oder frühestens dann, wenn man von dem Geld bedeutend weniger hat wie in jungen Jahren.


Dazu gibt es schon einige Untersuchungen...

Der "normale" Studi holt den Azubi schwer wieder ein, aber er macht halt andere Arbeit 

Bei mir z.B. statt auf dem Bau oder in Schichtarbeit arbeiten zumüssen -> im Büro sitzen und mir meine Arbeitszeit frei einzuteilen (derzeit durch Corona eher nicht)

Der Weg nach oben ist auch nicht ganz so steinig wie beim Azubi -> Geselle -> Techiker ->....

Es ist glaube ich immer noch bei größeren Konzeren Usus das du einen Uni Abschluss haben musst um die und die Stellung zu erreichen, da kann der Geselle/Meister/Techniker sonst was können, der wird gar nicht erst eingeladen...

@Thema
Reich würde ich mich glaube ich glaube ich erst fühlen wenn ich soviel auf der hohen Kante haben das mein Geld für mich arbeitet und ich halt nicht mehr arbeiten "muss"


----------



## WhoRainZone (4. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vorgestern haben die ne Reportage gezeigt da hat ein Familienvater als Apotheken-Kurierfahrer 1600 Euro netto verdient und meinte das wäre wenig. Ein ungelernter Leiharbeiter verdient 1200 Euro netto. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wo der gewohnt hat in welcher Stadt. Aber 1600 Euro Netto finde ich schon ok.
> Auf der anderen Seite ist er Alleinverdiener und muß noch die Familie versorgen. Ich glaube 3 Kinder hatten die.
> Die kriegen zwar Kindergeld aber das ist etwas anderes als wenn man 1600 Euro Netto als Einzelperson verdient.


1600 ist lächerlich wenig 
Ich hab auch ca. 1600 Netto (Ausbildungsgehalt+Kindergeld), zahle 650€ warm für meine Butze, 50€ Strom, 50€ Internet, 20€ Mobil-Vertrag, 17,50€ GEZ (die Säcke), 10€ Spotify, 9€ Netflix. 
Dann bin ich bei ~795€ Rest/Monat, von dem ich Verpflegung, Auto, nicht monatliche Sachen wie Versicherungen (Halb- oder Jährlich) und sonstige Spielerein finanzieren muss.
Ohne das Kindergeld, das meine Mum mir überweist, wäre das Ganze schon mehr problematisch, bzw. Arbeiten zum (Über)Leben.

Ich will mich gar nicht beklagen, ich habs, dafür, dass ich noch bzw. wieder in Ausbildung bin echt gut Finanztechnisch, aber so 400€ mehr im Monat übrig würden einige Sachen erleichtern.

Ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie man von dem gleichen Geld ne Familie ernähren will


----------



## DOcean (4. Mai 2021)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ca. 1600 Netto (Ausbildungsgehalt+Kindergeld)


du Glücklicher, mein Ausbildungsgehalt war obwohl Industrie waren unter 1000€ BRUTTO! 

Auch damit bin ich hingekommen!

Der BAFÖG Höchstsatz liegt bei 861€, auch damit kommt man hin.... bzw. muss man hinkommen...


----------



## WhoRainZone (4. Mai 2021)

Ja das ist bei mir so ein Sonderfall, ich habe die Vorherige Ausbildung (Technischer Systemplaner) im gleichen Betrieb gemacht, und mich dann auf eine andere Ausbildung (Fachinformatiker - Systemintegration) beworben, der Betrieb wollte mich aber halten, weil von 2 Leuten in der IT einer dieses Jahr im September in Rente geht, und hier in der Gegend ITler relativ rar sind. Ich hatte die Zusage von einem guten Betrieb, bei denen hätte ich ~1400 Brutto bekommen, ich wurde überzeugt zu bleiben, mit 1400€ Netto


----------

